# 5 Month Old GSDs, Height/Weight



## locky

My pair of straight back (working class?) GSD pups, 5m 3d old today, were weighed and measured today. The female weighed in at 44lbs, 21 1/2" at the withers, while the male, 51lbs, 22 1/2". Are they going good, and what can I expect for their heights once they've fully grown?


----------



## Mary Beth

You can get a good idea of how big and tall your pups will mature at if you know how big the parents are.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire

My almost 5 month old male is 48 pounds and lean ( not sure of height) . The vet and the trainer feel he will be on the larger , but within breed standard size , range. He has a straighter back too. Parents unknown.


----------



## Csonnel

My 5 and a half month old female was weighed today-70lbs!!! She is lean and looks closer to 50 lbs so I was quite surprised. Not sure of her height though but she still has a lot of growing to do based on her paw and ear size.


----------



## madis

Oisin's Aoire said:


> My almost 5 month old male is 48 pounds and lean ( not sure of height) . The vet and the trainer feel he will be on the larger , but within breed standard size , range. He has a straighter back too. Parents unknown.


I have an Alvin too lol GSD born November 2013. He is 5 months and 46 lbs today


----------



## shepherdmom

My November 2013 born pup was 36.1 #s today.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakesworld

Through the 5th month Jake was 50-60 lbs., he was only about 23 inches tall. Now at 8+ months he's 80+ lbs. but only 25 inches. I don't think he's going to get real tall, maybe just a tad over breed standards. He's a long boy.


----------



## jase

Anybody. Help me knowing if my puppy is a gsd


----------



## sourdough44

jase said:


> Anybody. Help me knowing if my puppy is a gsd



Where is the puppy?


----------



## gsdsar

jase said:


> Anybody. Help me knowing if my puppy is a gsd



Can't help or hazard a guess without a picture.


----------



## wordephilip

He is four and half months but his ears are still floppy,wil it stand?


----------



## ASSHEPHERD

You have to wait until he's 6 months


----------

